# multi meter which manufacturer is the best



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I use the Ideal 805, which will run in XP.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i have a fluke 85 and i love it its will cost a pretty penny though. i had a ideal meter but the readings were jumpy


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

A Fluke 289 will do all that.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

why do you need a meter to do all that and what would be a typical application ?:blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no 'best' manufacturer, and there is no 'best' meter. If there were, there would only be one manufacturer making one meter.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

As Sparky said, there is no "one" best. I am not sure if the Fluke 289 will cover all of your applications. A couple of guys here have them, and they would be able to give you a good review of it. 

Actually I am very sure 480sparky wrote up a review of his, with pictures. If you search the forums you can find that review.

JJ


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

to extend on Kens post...
YOU need to use some meters or even just one meter (a lot) so YOU can decide what features (aka quirks) best suit the nature of the work that YOU do or at least what features (aka quirks) YOU don't want to have to live with.

notice a theme there?

Simpson 260 old school baby!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the Fluke 1587 for industrial work. it is simple to use and is a standard DMM and multi voltage megger built into one unit. I also like the Fluke 337 clamp on ammeter. It works fine as a ammeter and voltmeter but the ohmmeter portion leave a bit to be desired.
I was using a 337 to troubleshoot a control circuit and I was trying to check the control transformer primary that was blowing primary control fuses, with the 337 it was checking OPEN (OL) but the fuses would still blow when the disconnect closed. Then I checked it with the 1587 (ohmmeter) and did get a reading of 500+ ohms but that still was not enough to keep the fuses from blowing. These readings were taken across the transformer primary winding the primary to ground checked fine to ground with both meters.Replaced the transformer and no more blown fuses.
LC


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> As Sparky said, there is no "one" best. I am not sure if the Fluke 289 will cover all of your applications. A couple of guys here have them, and they would be able to give you a good review of it.
> 
> Actually I am very sure 480sparky wrote up a review of his, with pictures. If you search the forums you can find that review.
> 
> JJ


Here.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

All good information for future reference. Just realize guys, the OP made this one and only post in early 2007. 
I doubt he'll be back to see this.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Fluke


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> All good information for future reference. Just realize guys, the OP made this one and only post in early 2007.
> I doubt he'll be back to see this.


lol, didn't even notice that. 

JJ


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

You guys took too long to reply...... :no:


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

ahhh....well, looks like he's still in the hall waiting for a call anyway. no problem.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Multimeters*

I am old, I guess, but when asked what multimeter I like, I say that the TRIPLETT meter is good. It has served me well and used to be made in BLUFFTON, OHIO, and I liked that.

RIVETER


----------

